# vbox guest additions install again



## EinHexenMeister (May 1, 2017)

a friendly hello :

i installed trueos 11 plus kde on vbox and everything seemed pretty painless and working

attempting to get the virtualbox-ose-additions to work seems fruitless to me ... i use vbox for all kinds of work in windows and kubuntu with various guest os.s ... i'm working with kubuntu since 2012 and wanted to try bsd but can't get the guest additions to work

installed virtualbox-ose-additions 5.1.8 via pkg install and it also shows in appcafe->installed

added in /etc/rc.conf at end

vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
vboxservice_flags="--disable-timesync"

how can i check the the above commands work in rc.conf

in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i found already

Section "Device"
   Identifier "Card0"
    Driver "vboxvideo"
    VendorName "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH"
    BoardName "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter"
    BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

and a few restarts ...that's about it .. did some tests suggested at the wiki.freebsd.org/Virtualbox

sudo Xorg -configure results in :

Fatal server error :
Server is already active for display 9
If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.x0-lock and start agin

grep vboxvideo /root/xorg.conf.new doesn't produce anything since there is no xorg.??? at /root

i also read the following in another post

Make sure X is actually using the vboxvideo driver and not something else. Also make sure to load VBoxClient when your session starts. And make sure xrandr(1) is installed.

checked that xrandr is installed, yes
VBoxClient seems to exist since it responds with the help options

i have no clue on how to check the existence of vboxvideo driver

what other checks can i do or what am i missing ... didn't do anything outside the above mentioned steps

can't resize the vbox screen by expanding it's borders and the mouse is trapped until i hit right ctrl

help would be highly appreciated ... i try to qualify trueos for possibly becoming part of my development environment

cheers Klaus


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2017)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## EinHexenMeister (May 1, 2017)

sorry for me saying this and i do not mean to flame or similar, sorry

this vbox guest additions problem seems to be a pretty popular one based on the frequency in this forum and on google in general ... and sorry for me to have chosen to install the TrueOS derivative over your solutions simply because TrueOS seems to have a very simple installer as compared to what i read so far about installing freebsd with kde, especially for most people new to bsd
i would think in a small community like bsd as compared to linux, a generic problem like getting the vbox guest addition to work wouldn't be an issue to be chased away to the TrueOS forum

as indicated, i'm new to bsd and spend time to get it to work and try to figure out if it would fit my needs ... not finding support in the major bsd community like freebsd, it seems to me as one more reason not to choose bsd to begin with ... again, sorry for me saying this and by the same token, i have not given up yet to try to make bsd work for me

now another question ... what options are available from freebsd for a person without bsd experience, like anyone who wants to start with it or evaluate it, to find an "easy way" to install it along with a mainstream desktop like kde ... i'm not hung up on TrueOS, i'm only trying to evaluate bsd in conjunction with kde since i'm already very familiar with kde

i'm not a bsd or linux low level expert, like installing basic bsd and the shoehorning kde on top of it or into it and therefor try to find a pre-packaged solution like provided by TrueOS to to find the least steep learning curve option ... i also wonder how many others have shy'ed away from bsd for this particular reason of the initial entry effort into bsd

again, sorry for me saying this

sorry, cheers Klaus


----------



## EinHexenMeister (May 4, 2017)

finally i got it to work

this time with a new install of freebsd in a vbox guest

next kde was installed and the i loaded the guest addition via "pkg install virtualbox-ose-additions" 

followed by editing /etc/rc.conf and adding

vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
vboxservice_flags="--disable-timesync"

and this was it ... surprisingly

maybe i screwed something up with my very 1st experience of using TrueOS instead of FreeBSD

i have to say that the install of kde in freebsd was NOT a breeze and it took several attempts and watching a whole bunch of youtube videos, it's so easy to make mistakes if one is not sure of every step taken ...
saying this it was really easy to get TrueOS with kde installed and QtCreator 5 added via AppCafe, except the lousy problem with the guest extension ... im certain i did something wrong with my very 1st setup

i also added OctoPkg as a pkg browser as an AppCafe replacement

not everyone is a command line lover in the 21st century

cheers Klaus


----------

